# Imperfect/Preterite Perfect - era / fue / ha sido



## Salazaar

Hello!

I've got a question concerning differences between the imperfect tense and indefinite/perfect. For example, which one (and why) would you put in here:
_
1) ¿Como *era/ha sido/fue* el concierto?
2) Tu comportamiento *era/ha sido/fue* asqueroso
3) *Era/fue/ha sido* un placer conocerte_

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elprofe

En todas tus frases, se usaría:
ha sido: Si ha ocurrido hoy.
fue: Si no ha ocurrido hoy.
era:Si no ha ocurrido hoy, y ha durado un periodo de tiempo considerable.

Es decir:
Ha sido un placer conocerte: Si lo has conocido hoy hace 5 minutos/1hora etc...
Fue un placer conocerte: Si lo conociste ayer/antes de ayer/hace 2 años.
Era un placer conocerte: Si conocer a una persona durase varios días.


----------



## caniho

Salazaar said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've got a question concerning differences between the imperfect tense and indefinite/perfect. For example, which one (and why) would you put in here:
> _
> 1) ¿Como *era/ha sido/fue* el concierto?
> 2) Tu comportamiento *era/ha sido/fue* asqueroso
> 3) *Era/fue/ha sido* un placer conocerte_
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1) ¿Como era/ha sido/fue el concierto?

era: while the concert was still underway.
ha sido: we are talking about the last concert while it's still recent, typically today.
fue: otherwise

2) Tu comportamiento era/ha sido/fue asqueroso

We could say exactly the same.

3) Era/fue/ha sido un placer conocerte

Meeting someone for the first time can hardly be perceived as an ongoing situation, so there's no room for the imperfect here.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Salazaar

1) So you say that we only can use the imperfect if the situation is continued in present?

_La piscina de los Martínez *era* más grande que la nuestra (y ahora lo es)

__La piscina de los Martínez *fue/era* más grande que la nuestra, pero hemos agrandado el nuestro asi que ahora *es/está* más grande_

2) And if we say _Cómo era el concierto?_ it would mean that the concert is still underway, and therefore asking _how *was* the concert like_ wouldn't make much sense??

Regards


----------



## caniho

Salazaar said:


> 1) So you say that we only can use the imperfect if the situation is continued in present?



I didn't mention the present time at all:

era: how was the concert while it was still underway? (era = estaba siendo)

or also: how was the concert expected to be when it was still due to start (era = iba a ser)


----------



## Salazaar

So you mean for example:

_Cómo era (estaba siendo) el concierto cuando el grupo empezó a cantar su canción más conocida ?_


----------



## caniho

Salazaar said:


> So you mean for example:
> 
> _Cómo era (estaba siendo) el concierto cuando el grupo empezó a cantar su canción más conocida ?_



I mean 'me salí a mitad del concierto porque era un tostón'


----------



## Salazaar

But was my sentence correct too?
I mean this one: 
_Cómo era (estaba siendo) el concierto cuando el grupo empezó a cantar su canción más conocida ?_


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Salazaar said:


> But was my sentence correct too?
> I mean this one:
> _Cómo era (estaba siendo) el concierto cuando el grupo empezó a cantar su canción más conocida ?_



Si por concierto denotas una *programación *como unidad total, el IMPERFECTO no encuadra en el contexto tuyo.
El concierto se *estaba *desarrollando y *explotó *una bomba (correcto)

El concierto y el grupo es UNO SOLO
El concierto de este grupo empezó con su canción más conocida.


----------



## Salazaar

I meant:

_How was the concert like *at the moment* when the group started singing their most famous song_.

Could it be correctly translated to:

_¿Cómo *era* el concierto cuando el grupo empezó a cantar su canción más conocida_?
es decir
_¿Cómo *era* el concierto *en aquel momento* que el grupo empezó a cantar su canción más conocida?_

Would that be correct?


----------



## zhere

Salazaar said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've got a question concerning differences between the imperfect tense and indefinite/perfect. For example, which one (and why) would you put in here:
> 
> _1) ¿Como *era/ha sido/fue* el concierto?_
> _2) Tu comportamiento *era/ha sido/fue* asqueroso_
> _3) *Era/fue/ha sido* un placer conocerte_
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 




hi..!!
mmmmmmmm...you could to use "was" I think is the best answer,
What do you say??


----------



## Forero

Hi, Salazaar.

Your sentence seems a little strange to me because the singing of the group's most famous song is an event that is part of the concert. I am not a native Spanish speaker, but I think it would make more sense if you mentioned a time independent of the events of the concert itself. For example:
_
¿Cómo era el concierto cuando estuviste en el balcón?
_ How was the concert when you were in the balcony?

(Even less strange to me would be: _¿Cómo parecía_ /_ se oía el concierto desde el balcón?_)

_¿Cómo era el concierto?
_How was the concert (going) (at that time)?

_¿Cómo fue el concierto?_
 How was the concert? (We assume the concert is over.)

_¿Cómo ha sido el concierto?_
 How has the concert been (going) (so far/up till now)?

 (What was the concert like? = How was the concert experience?)


----------



## Salazaar

Forero said:


> _¿Cómo ha sido el concierto?_
> How has the concert been (going) (so far/up till now *or ended a few minutes/hours ago?*? )


----------



## elprofe

Sí, también usamos "has been" si el concierto ha acabado, siempre y cuando haya sido hoy.


----------



## Forero

There may be a difference between English _has been_ and Spanish _ha sido_.

In English, I would not normally use "How has the concert been?" in reference to a single concert that has ended. The exception would be if referring to multiple "samplings" of the concert ("Yes, it has been inspiring and it has been uninspiring and it ended on a pleasant note, but it was never spectacular.")

There is no distinction between minutes, hours, or days in choosing English tenses. If we can say now that something "has been", we can still say it "has been" a decade later.


----------



## Bandama

In fact, the sentence "¿Cómo ha sido el concierto?" sounds a bit odd in Spanish, too. If you are asking someone if he/she liked the concert right after it finished, you would say: ¿Cómo ha estado el concierto?" or "¿Cómo estuvo el concierto?" depending on the regional usage.

"Cómo ha sido?" seems to demand an explanation about the way in which the events took place. It seems more appropriate for an accident, for example.


----------



## Melania_3838

Hello,

I am not a native but I would put fue for the first one because you are asking about the ''evaluation'' of the concert.

2nd one, I would put ha sido or fue. I wouldn't put era because I think that you mean their behavior was terrible at that time, not terrible all the time. To avoid the era/fue prob, I would opt for ''Te portaste muy mal'' or something like that.

I would put fue or ha sido for the 3rd one as well. I think I choose this one for the same reason as the first.

I always feel that when you are evaluating something, like a movie or a concert etc... That ser in preterite is the way to go. Your choice of ha sido works well for the last two because it shows that with just a change in tense that you can avoid the era/fue problem.


----------



## Salazaar

Bandama said:


> In fact, the sentence "¿Cómo ha sido el concierto?" sounds a bit odd in Spanish, too. If you are asking someone if he/she liked the concert right after it finished, you would say: ¿Cómo ha estado el concierto?" or "¿Cómo estuvo el concierto?" depending on the regional usage.
> 
> "Cómo ha sido?" seems to demand an explanation about the way in which the events took place. It seems more appropriate for an accident, for example.



Thanks. And could you please explain, why in this context "ha estado" fits better than "ha sido"?

Regards


----------



## Bandama

Salazaar said:


> Thanks. And could you please explain, why in this context "ha estado" fits better than "ha sido"?
> 
> Regards



Hello,

If you are asking about the concert, what you usually say is "¿Qué tal/Cómo ha esado/estuvo el concierto?". It's just a standard expression, a formula.  "¿Cómo ha sido?" demands an answer about the way in which things happened during the concert. I was just saying that it's not the question you would expect to hear at the end of a concert, but it's perfectly correct.

One of the reasons why it sounds a bit odd to me is the fact that we tend to use _pretérito perfecto simple (indefinido)_ and not _Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto_ when we ask about specific information. This is no the case when we want to know the news, because we are interested in the events themselves:

-¡Dos camiones se acaban de estrellar delante de la oficina!
-¿sí? ¿Cómo ha sido?
-Uno de ellos se ha quedado/ se quedó sin frenos y se ha empotrado/se empotró contra el otro.
-¿Iba en dirección contraria?
-No, pero al intentar frenar dio un giro brusco a la derecha, se quedó en dos ruedas y vino a dar contra el otro, que estaba parado en un semáforo.

In this dialogue you can see how _pretérito perfecto compuesto_ is progresively replaced by _indefinido_ when we go into details and explain more precisely how things were. That's why when we ask about the way in which events took place, we prefer to use _indefinido_. And that's why I would use this tense for this purpose (in most situations) even if I'm taking about a recent event (a concert, for example).

In any case, all his applies to the Spanish spoken in Spain. In other places, the use of _pretérito perfecto compuesto_ is usually more limited, and in some places it's even not used at all.


----------



## Salazaar

And are both of the following forms correct? Which one do you tend to use more often?:

_- Qué tal estuvo el concierto?
- Qué tal el concierto?

_And thanks for the perfect explanation, Bandama!


----------



## elprofe

"¿Qué tal el concierto?" es lo que se suele decir, pero "¿Qué tal estuvo el concierto?" también se entiende bien.


----------



## Bandama

Salazaar said:


> And are both of the following forms correct? Which one do you tend to use more often?:
> 
> _- Qué tal estuvo el concierto? (40%)
> - Qué tal el concierto? (60%)
> 
> Obviously this is just my personal perception.
> 
> _And thanks for the perfect explanation, Bandama!


----------



## Salazaar

And one more thing (eh, still having problems with it), how would you say it?

_A: Do you remember that writing? In what language was that?
B: I think it was in russian.

A: Te acuerdas de aquella escritura? En qué lengua *era/fue*?
B: Creo que *era/fue* en ruso.

_Regards, and sorry for this lots of questions


----------



## Pinairun

Salazaar said:


> _A: ¿Te acuerdas de aquella escritura? ¿*En* qué lengua *estaba*?_
> _B: Creo que *era* ruso._
> _o_
> _B: Creo que *estaba en* ruso._


----------



## Bandama

Salazaar said:


> And one more thing (eh, still having problems with it), how would you say it?
> 
> _A: Do you remember that writing? In what language was that?
> B: I think it was in russian.
> 
> A: Te acuerdas de _aquella escritura_? En qué lengua *era/fue*?
> B: Creo que *era/fue* en ruso.
> 
> _Regards, and sorry for this lots of questions



*Imperfecto* en cualquier caso. Pero depende de lo que quieras decir con "escritura" (no queda claro en español a qué te refieres), lo más correcto sería "*¿en qué lengua estaba*?" o "*¿qué idioma era?*"


----------



## Salazaar

Is is because it's short for "*estaba (escrito) en ruso"*??


----------



## elprofe

Salazaar said:


> Is is because it's short for "*estaba (escrito) en ruso"*??



I had never thought about it...but I think so.


----------



## Bandama

Salazaar said:


> Is is because it's short for "*estaba (escrito) en ruso"*??



En realidad, depende de a lo que te refieras con "escritura". Has utilizado esta palabra de una forma muy poco habitual, y no se entiende lo que quieres decir. "Writing" puede ser varias cosas (script, handwriting, a written composition, the act of writing...). En unos casos se utilizaría el verbo "ser" y en otros "estar".

En español, "escritura" puede ser tambén varias cosas, pero no exactamente las mismas que en inglés (y no se utiliza igual). En tu frase:

_Te acuerdas de aquella escritura?

_Uno no sabe a qué te refieres. Me puedo imaginar que piensas en los símbolos del cirílico (en las letras), pero no se diría así, sino:_

a) ¿Te acuerdas de aquellas palabras/aquellos símbolos *que vimos*? 

_En este caso, la línea continuaría_: "*¿Qué idioma era? *

_Si dices_:

b) ¿Te acuerdas de aquel libro/aquel contrato/aquel ensayo *que leímos *(o intentamos leer)__? *¿En que idioma estaba?
*
_Y, finalmente_:

c) ¿Te acuerdas de *la conferencia *(un acto:un escrito leído)? *¿En que idioma era/fue?


*_Pero no te preocupes mucho. Las dos primeras (a y b) son casi intercambiables. _*
*_


----------



## Salazaar

Well, that's a nice explanation, thanks  And in example c), when do we use "era" and when "fue"?


----------



## Bandama

Salazaar said:


> Well, that's a nice explanation, thanks  And in example c), when do we use "era" and when "fue"?



La verdad es que, ahora que lo pienso, en el caso c) casi siempre se usaría "fue". Pero se me ocurren unos casos en que sería "era".

1. Cuando "era" hace la función de "estaba siendo" (a) o "Iba a ser" (b).

a. _La conferencia era en Alemán, pero a los 20 minutos el intérprete se desmayó y decidieron pasar al inglés_.

b. _La conferencia era en Aleman, pero en último momento decidieron hacerla en inglés_.


2. En estilo indirecto:

_Me dijo que la conferencia era en Alemán_. ("_La conferencia es en Aleman", me dijo_)


----------



## Pinairun

_En el campamento todo era en alemán, hablábamos siempre en alemán: las clases, la convivencia, el deporte... No podíamos decir una palabra en español._

_El acto que se celebró en el aula magna el jueves pasado fue en alemán. El invitado fue un eminente doctor que vino de la universidad de Aquisgrán._

La diferencia está en que la primera frase tiene estilo narrativo, no hay precisión de tiempo, se indica el lugar, pero no el momento en que se producen los hechos, lo que le da cierto aire de continuidad. Por eso se utiliza el imperfecto.

En la segunda se cita el momento exacto (el jueves) en que se celebró la conferencia; es un hecho puntual y acabado. Le corresponde el pretérito simple.

En un relato se pueden mezclar estos dos tiempos; por ejemplo:

_En el campamento todo era en alemán, vivíamos en alemán: las clases, la convivencia, el deporte... Pero el último día vino un profesor de Cambridge y nos dió una charla en inglés. _


----------



## Salazaar

¡Gracias! Asi pues si se habla del pasado pero sin dar informaciones acerca del tiempo exacto en que pasaron los hechos, ¿siempre se usa el imperfecto?


----------



## Pinairun

El imperfecto (por eso es "imperfecto") no señala ni el principio ni el fin de la acción, pero siempre en el pasado.

_Cuando llovía nos quedábamos en casa_ (Puede que lloviera a menudo, solo de vez en cuando...)
_Las aldeanas iban al río a lavar la ropa_ (Iban un día, y otro, y otro...)

Pero el imperfecto tiene, además, otros muchos usos. Y es muy difícil resumirlos aquí.


----------



## Salazaar

¡Gracias!


----------



## Salazaar

Today I spotted something like this:

_Lo que hiciste *era* malo_

Comparing it to our example _Tu comportamiento *fue* asqueroso_, why in the first one we use imperfect and in the second one indefinite?

Regards


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Salazaar said:


> Today I spotted something like this:
> 
> _Lo que hiciste *era* malo_
> 
> Comparing it to our example _Tu comportamiento *fue* asqueroso_, why in the first one we use imperfect and in the second one indefinite?
> 
> Regards



Lo que hiciste *era *malo ( the imperfect is related with *going on* or *duration*) a bad thing is a bad thing now, in the past and in the future) its bad characteristic is going on as such.

Tu comportamiento *fue *asqueroso ( simple past) because one action was filthy and the *action is finished, *but it does not mean that his behaviour is permanently  filthy.


----------



## Salazaar

So generally we could say: "Tu comportamiento era asqueroso" as well as "lo que hiciste fue malo", with a slightly different meaning?


----------



## flljob

Nada de slightly. La diferencia es aspectual. 

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Salazaar said:


> So generally we could say: "Tu comportamiento era asqueroso" as well as "lo que hiciste fue malo", with a slightly different meaning?



Much more than slightly, Salazaar.
The first points to during the period of that time considered whereas the latter points to a single past fact.


----------



## Salazaar

I don't quite understand. Could you please once more, not briefly explain me the difference between: 

_Lo que hiciste fue malo
Lo que hiciste era malo

_or

_Tu comportamiento fue asqueroso
Tu comportamiento era asqueroso

_Regards


----------



## flljob

Tu comportamiento fue asqueroso. Un hecho completmente terminado.

Tu comportamiento era asqueroso. Se refiere a todo el tiempo en que tu comportamiento fue asqueroso.


----------



## Salazaar

Could you give some examples using those phrases please?


----------



## Salazaar

Again, could you please give some examples of the usage of 

_Tu comportamiento era asqueroso_ 

??

Regards


----------



## flljob

Anoche, en la reunión, te emborrachaste. Tu comportamiento era asqueroso y tu vocabulario, vulgar.

Saludos


----------



## Salazaar

But if it was only:

_Yesterday at the reunion your behavior was disgusting..._

Then it would be:

_Ayer en la reunión tu comportamiento fue asqueroso

_Is that right?


----------



## flljob

Yes, it is. Aunque también puedes decir así, sin más: Ayer en la reunión tu comportamiento era asqueroso. Se podría sobrentender que en el momento en el que te lo están diciendo, tu comportamiento es adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

I think I would have used your option, Salazaar. The thing is that this time-wise boundary between _"fue"_ and _"era"_ is sometimes blurry and it's also opened to nuances as in this case in which _"era"_ suggests or connotes something of more importance than the single disgusting fact that _"fue"_ defines, as if saying that it was so disgusting that even though it didn't last for more than the meeting, we recall it long enough to deserve the "era".

EDIT:
Thank you, flljob. Sorry, I meant between "era" and "fue" and not between "ser" and "estar".


----------



## flljob

El problema es que *no* se puede decir: Tu comportamiento *estaba* asqueroso. Las dudas de Salazaar tienen que ver con el tiempo verbal: usar pretérito simple o imperfecto.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

flljob said:


> El problema es que *no* se puede decir: Tu comportamiento *estaba* asqueroso. Las dudas de Salazaar tienen que ver con el tiempo verbal: usar pretérito simple o imperfecto.


You're right, flljob.
Sorry, I didn't mean that. Now, it's corrected.


----------



## Salazaar

The problem is that we have here a _marcador temporal _- _anoche_, and so the grammar rules trigger the use of _indefinido_. And that imperfect is when the exact time is not specified. What do you think? Using _imperfecto_ is like breaking all the grammatical rules, don't you think?


----------



## juandiego

Salazaar said:


> The problem is that we have here a _marcador temporal _- _anoche_, and so the grammar rules trigger the use of _indefinido_. And that imperfect is when the exact time is not specified. What do you think?


I agree that "fue" is the general option in that sort of contexts. However, as I said before, the imperfect is also possible. Somehow it's possible to consider the meeting either as a precise point asking for _"fue"_ or as the period of time it lasted and thus the _"era"_. But if you want it simpler, choose _"fue"_ in these cases and you'll be on the sife side.


----------



## Salazaar

Thanks! And now let's take a closer look on _Lo que hiciste *era* malo_.
Is it the same case as with the previous example, that this action can be perceived either as a precise point in the past, or a period of time/series of events? But if we think of it as a period of time or series of events, wouldn't it be better to say for example: _Lo que hacías era malo _instead of _Lo que hiciste era malo???_


----------



## flljob

Con un marcador temporal exacto:

Ayer, a las 11 de la noche, mi comportamiento era asqueroso.

Yo no la encuentro incorrecta.


----------



## Salazaar

Thanks for your opinion. Now, could you please post me your opinion about this:


> And now let's take a closer look on _Lo que hiciste *era* malo_.
> Is it the same case as with the previous example, that this action can be perceived either as a precise point in the past, or a period of time/series of events? But if we think of it as a period of time or series of events, wouldn't it be better to say for example: _Lo que hacías era malo _instead of _Lo que hiciste era malo???_



I would appreciate 
Thanks from advance!


----------



## flljob

Es difícil explicarlo. Recuerda que el imperfecto acompaña a un pretérito simple. Bello (gramático muy, muy importante) lo llamaba copretérito, por esa característica. En tu ejemplo, creo que lo mejor sería Lo que hiciste fue malo. Sin embargo, _era_ malo, se refiere a algo que es malo como característica inherente. Y lo que hiciste fue malo, no necesariamente es algo malo de manera inherente, sino solo por el contexto.
Así lo siento yo. Probablemente muchos no estarán de acuerdo conmigo.

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

Estoy de acuerdo con flijob. El Imperfecto alude en estos casos a una característica anterior, el pretérito perfecto simple indica, por el contrario algo posterior, que emana de esa acción. 

En realidad, es muy difícil verlo con este ejemplo porque no es natural, pero trataré de darte otros. Lo que ocurre es que no utilizamos el verbo ser en uno u otro tiempo con absoluta flexibilidad. Para objetos, por ejemplo, tendemos a utilizar el verbo ser en imperfecto, y su uso en pretérito perfecto simple es extraño, pues un objeto no tiene normalmente un resultado. Te pondré las posibilidades:


1a. El jabón que compraste *es* bueno (el jabón aún está en uso, no se ha acabado).

1b. El jabón que compraste *era* bueno (el jabón ya se acabó)

1c. El jabón que compraste *salió/resultó* bueno (aquí puede haberse acabado o no, pero no utilizamos el verbo ser, sino "salir" o "resultar")


Sin embargo, se me ocurre un caso en que un objeto puede tener un resultado. Pero entonces, al utilizar el pretérito perfecto simple, *el objeto pasa a ser juzgado como una acción*::


1a. El examen que hicimos *era* difícil (ya lo era cuando empezamos a hacerlo, nos referimos al examen como un objeto que existía con anterioridad a la acción de hacerlo)

2b. El examen que hicimos *fue* difícil (nos referimos al hecho, a la acción de rellenar páginas, no al objeto. En realidad, se puede sustituir por "resultó difícil de hacer")


Para acciones en sí mismas, el imperfecto indica anterioridad y el perfecto simple posterioridad:


3a. Lo que hiciste *fue* una imprudencia (el hablante hace un juicio del resultado de la acción)

3b. Lo que hiciste *era* una imprudencia (el hablante hace un juicio sobre la inoportunidad de la acción, pues supone que el otro podía imaginar su resultado antes de realizarla).


Espero que esto te ayude.


----------

